#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Εμπορική αποθήκη σε υπόγειο οικοδομής

## kostaspde

Καλημέρα,
έχω ένα πρόβλημα με μια εμπορική αποθήκη που στεγάζεται στο υπόγειο της οικοδομής που μένω και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας πρωτού αρχίσω να τρέχω σε υπηρεσίες, δήμους κτλ.

Η οικοδομή είναι του 74 περίπου (δεν έχω πάει ακομη πολ. να δω το φάκελο), δεν έχει pilotis και έχει ημιυπόγειο χώρο. Στην πρόσοψη δεν υπάρχει πρασια, ενω απο τις δυο πλευρές, η μια εφάπτεται σε άλλη οικοδομή, ενώ στην άλλη υπαρχει ακάλυπτος χώρος και είναι και η είσοδος της οικοδομής αλλά και της εν λόγω αποθήκης.
Μπροστά στην οικοδομή η μια θεση Parking έχει κατοχυρωθεί λόγω αναπηρίας, ενώ αυτός που έχει την εμπορική αποθήκη έχει κατοχυρώσει επίσης θέση στάθμεσης με ωράριο (πχ 9:00-16:00) για το φορτηγό του. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι επειδή εγώ μένω στο ανώγειο (υπερυψωμένος ισόγειος όροφος λόγω της αποθήκης), έχω κάθε μέρα μπροστά μου ένα φορτηγό που με εμποδίζει στον ηλιασμό και αερισμό του σπιτιού μου. Δεν μπορώ να απλώσω τα ρούχα μου, δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω τα παράρυθα γιατί μετά μυρίζει όλο το σπίτι καυσαέρια. Ίσως ακούγεται κάπως υπερβολικό, αλλά η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη για μένα που την ζω.
Θα ήθελα αν μπορείται να μου δώσετε κάποια στοιχεία, σχετικά με το πώς μπορώ να κινηθώ (νομοθεσία, υπηρεσίες κτλ) για να ανασταλεί αυτή η άδεια στάθμευσης.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από το να ελέγξεις την νομιμότητα της θέσης στάθμευσης που κατοχυρώθηκε στον ιδιοκτήτη της εμπορικής αποθήκης.
Αν το φορτηγό βγάζει πολύ καυσαέριο έλεγξε αν έχει κάρτα καυσαερίων.

----------


## kostaspde

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Χάρη.
Σκεφτόμουν να δω αν σύμφωνα με την άδεια και τη νομοθεσία, επιτρέπεται η στάγαση της συγκεκριμενης επιχείρησης εδω.
Δεν μπορεί, κάποιο ψεγάδι θα υπάρχει, πυρασφάλεια, κάτι.
Ή αν υπάρχει για την άδεια σταθμευσης που να την απαγορευει.
Εχω αγανακτήσει.
Σε ποιούς νόμους πρέπει να ανατρέξω;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θέλεις να ελέγξεις τη νομιμότητα όχι μόνο της θέση στάθμευσης αλλά και της ιδιοκτησίας θα πρέπει κατ' αρχάς να έχεις στα χέρια σου την οικοδομική άδεια και το καταστατικό της οικοδομής.
Να κάνεις αυτοψία, δεν γνωρίζω με ποιον τρόπο στο εσωτερικό της αποθήκης, αλλά εξωτερικά γίνεται.
Να ελέγξεις αν αν η χρήση της επιτρέπεται, αν τηρούνται όλοι οι σχετικοί κανονισμοί.
Πάντα η χρήση της ήταν εμπορική αποθήκη;

----------

